

Twitter Turns Ugly Over PR Person's Idiotic Tweet - visakanv
http://mashable.com/2013/12/20/justine-sacco/

======
lingben
wow! usually I try very hard to steer clear of stereotypes but... woman? check
blonde? check vapid? check limited vocabulary limited to inane comments? check

she works as a PR? you don't saaaaaaaaaaaaay

a cache of her twitter shows this was not isolated but just the latest in a
pattern

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rVzMZz0...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rVzMZz0Qy30J:https://twitter.com/JustineSacco+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
lauradhamilton
Your comment is pretty offensive.

~~~
lingben
Stephen Fry put it better than I could:

It's now very common to hear people say, "I'm rather offended by that", as if
that gives them certain rights. It's no more than a whine. It has no meaning,
it has no purpose, it has no reason to be respected as a phrase. "I'm offended
by that." Well, so fucking what?'

------
bsirkia
It's totally fair for people to go crazy and "turn ugly" on her on Twitter,
she has cultivated her entire professional image via Twitter and other social
media.

Live by the Twitter, die by the Twitter.

------
tajddin
Interesting world and times we live in. Somehow, though, I can't shake the
feeling that it's all manufactured, however unlikely that may be. I mean, how
could someone be SO out of touch?

On the plus side, it's bringing awareness to a real issue that's often brushed
under the rug by most.

